# In need of a streamlined method for sending proofs to clients



## Lukat (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm in desperate need of a streamlined method for sending proofs to clients for them to select, with those selections being tagged in Lightroom (be it via rating or flagging).


The ideal scenario I envision goes something like this:

1. I upload photo session (as low res proofs) to my website (currently on Wix, no RAW support and 15MB limit for photos) 

2. Client selects their favorites (flag or star)

3. The selections made on my website then update my library by flagging the desired images in LR.

4. I edit those images (RAW) and send back to client. 

I am unsure of how to make this as fluid as possible. 

Currently, I upload low-res proofs to dropbox, clients select the ones they want, send back a list of file names (time consuming when it's a long list), I cull the list manually in LR (time consuming!), edit and send back. 

If there's a better way, PLEASE ADVISE! I will be so grateful. I've been considering sites like Pixieset and Shoot Proof, but I have the feeling this isn't the best way to go about it. 

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, I couldn't find anything relevant to my search.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 3, 2018)

Have you looked at using your Lightroom Web page? 

Basically you would sync a collection of photos, then "share" it and give the URL to the client. The client needs an Adobe account which they might set up themselves or you could give them one that you have set up at Adobe - eg [email protected]. They use that URL and can "like" images or add comments, you automatically see the likes in your catalogue and can select the images. If you change the selection of pictures or want clients to see new edits, that happens automatically.  For a simple sharing workflow, it can be very efficient.


----------



## Wernfried (Apr 3, 2018)

Have a look at PicDrop - Bildübertragung für Profis

At least 1) and 2) are fully supported, 3) is also possible (but not with single click)
However, currently it is available only in German. Only the cleint view can be German or English.

Best Regards


----------



## Wernfried (Apr 3, 2018)

At least for "cull the list manually in LR" this plug-in may help you: Photo list importer

Best Regards


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Apr 3, 2018)

You might consider a PhotoShelter account.  It does exactly what you need, including getting feedback.  I'm told there may be a way to do this using SmugMug, as well.  In any event, you likely don't want to have them look at RAW files on the web  -  they would load very slowly, and the colors would be problematic, as the only thing that looks good on the web are sRGB files.   What I do for client approvals are to load a Lightroom web gallery to my server, with the file names showing, and my clients copy and paste those and send them to me.  Now, in my business, it's rare that there are more than 20 image being approved and delivered.  When I've done larger projects, such as event photography, my contract calls for a specific number - or a specific minimum number - and I just deliver those and I've never had a complaint about the process.


----------



## Lukat (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been playing around with Shootproof, and have published albums from LR to their website...but I haven't been able to sync the favorites on the site to appear in LR itself. I'm still forced to manually select from a list of favorites featured on the website. Will try Lightroom Webpage and see if I get a better result.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 23, 2018)

You could also take a look at PhotoDeck.com. It has builtin client proofing and a Lightroom publish plugin. 

-louie


----------

